
How to Make Your Phone Limit Your Screen Time for You - dmitryminkovsky
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/smarter-living/how-to-make-your-phone-limit-your-screen-time-for-you.html
======
nilskidoo
"My tapeworm tells me what to do."

also,

"Who watches the watchmen?"

